# Best Horse Trailer Brand?



## phantomhorse13

We have a Sundowner and love it. The previous one was broadsided by an @ss texting and while he totaled his vehicle and the trailer, all 3 horses walked away from the accident. I hope never to see such a thing again, but I know the outcome would have been very different in a lower quality trailer. 

Friends have a Lakota trailer which I think I like even more than ours. When we win the lottery, we would look to get one of those.


----------



## Werecat

I love my friend's Exiss trailer. It's a two horse slant load, has tack room in the rear and a large dressing room up front which she turned into a weekender (full size bed, fridge, microwave, cabinets, etc.). It's a full aluminum trailer so she hauls it with a Ram 1500 because it's a light weight gooseneck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beau159

In my mind, trailers like Exiss, Sundowner, Lakota, and Featherlite are "middle" in terms of quality. They aren't bottom of the barrel but they aren't top of the line either. 

Ones like Travalong and CM are lower on the totem pole. 

4 Star and Platinum are premium trailers. Bloomer has a premium price tag but I have NOT heard good things about them (particularly their welds).

I personally have an Exiss and while it's been a good starter trailer for me, I've had a lot of electrical issues with it, which is a known stereotype for Exiss. Someday when I'm ready for a different one, I'd absolutely love a 4 Star.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Best Trailer Brand is the one you buy and are happy with for several years. Mine's not aluminum, but I have a Logan 3 horse slant that I've had since the late 90's. There are some things I'd look for different on my next trailer, but since the Logan is in great shape and overall does exactly what I want, that could be awhile.


----------



## phantomhorse13

beau159 said:


> 4 Star and Platinum are premium trailers.


What qualifies those brands as 'premium' for you versus some of the others you mentioned?


----------



## JCnGrace

My personal preferences are Hart, Cimarron, Sooner, and 4-Star. It's been years since I've scoped out trailers though so with some homework that list might change. Had a 4-Star and it was a great trailer but I wanted a LQ instead of just the dressing room that we converted to more like a weekender package in the 4-Star so we traded it in on a Sooner which has also been a great trailer. It's either an '01 or '02 (I forget at the moment) and still in excellent shape.


----------



## beau159

phantomhorse13 said:


> What qualifies those brands as 'premium' for you versus some of the others you mentioned?


The QUALITY of work and materials (welds, electrical, screws, flooring, etc).

For example, I've used my aunt's CM trailer. The drop down windows on that trailer are very flimsy. It's a nice little starter trailer and it gets the job done, but those windows are not going to last for the long haul. The drop down windows on my Exiss are much better quality and much sturdier, and the Exiss is just middle-range. 

No different than when you compare "low end" car manufactures with the "high end" ones that are made with much better quality. The end product just holds up better to harder, longer use. Of course, the price tag will also reflect that higher quality.


----------



## Spec

Might go look at a 2003 Sundowner on Wednesday. What about Jamco or Keifer? I see a lot of those around here. Any thoughts?


----------



## COWCHICK77

Just like vehicles, some manufacturers had some bad years and models. Sundowner being one of them, can't remember what year/model but the frames were rusting away from the skin of the trailer. I love Logans but they recently had axle problems(2014?) Platinums used to be top of the line but I've heard complaints about recent models. I suggest do your research.


----------



## phantomhorse13

beau159 said:


> The QUALITY of work and materials (welds, electrical, screws, flooring, etc).


Just wanted to make sure we were on the same page. You have never struck me as someone who would be enamored of something because you liked the carpet color choices better, but just wanted to make sure. :wink:

Neither of the brands you mention is common around here.. in fact I had never even heard of one. Now I will have something else to research and drool over!


----------



## Spec

Ok so I found a really decent sounding trailer for cheap.. A 2002 Featherlite 3 horse gooseneck at $7500. But upon contacting the person in the ad for photos and more info, I am kind of thinking it's a scam. :neutral: 
This is what it said:



> hi, the trailer is still available for the time being. The tires are 80-90% new. I'm currently working for an airline based in Europe but I can have the trailer shipped for no additional cost, within the US. It is already stored at a shipping/escrow company facility that will also handle the payment. You'll just register too sign in to your account and start a new transaction as a buyer. They act as a third party and will protect us both. I won't get paid til it arrives with the title and you inspect it. you can get back if you like the trailer
> 
> Specs: 5200LB TORSION AXLES, 16" RADIAL TIRES AND WHEELS. ALL MATS INCLUDED FRONT TACK ROOM w/ 3 SADDLE RACKS (you can move the saddle rack tier to the rear back corner if you like saddles in the rear) SIDE CAMPER DOOR WITH SCREEN. 7'6" TALL AND 7' WIDE 4' SHORT WALL. Length: 20'


I'm thinking scam. Here's the photos he sent.


----------



## Speed Racer

Classic scam. There are no 'shipping/escrow' companies that store and deliver trailers, and PayPal is no guarantee of safety for your money. Run, don't walk, away from this 'deal'.


Gore makes fabulous trailers. Their steel trailers (older) and aluminum over steel are wonderful, well made, safe transport for your horses. They're also pretty spendy. Which is why I don't have one. :wink:


----------



## Zexious

That's a gorgeous trailer... but a sketchy e-mail xD
Why would someone be willing to ship a _trailer_ to the US from Europe for no charge? And not a 60k+ trailer, a 7.5k trailer. I'd run the other direction.


----------



## beau159

I've actually seen this scam before because I've seen the EXACT SAME PICTURES the last time it was talked about. 

You'd think that if they were going to do a scam, they'd at least pick a trailer that didn't have such distinct words on it "2002 world championship....." that people could easily recognize. 

Sorry; total scam!


----------



## Spec

That's what I thought too... but dang I wish it wasn't! XD Crazy what people would do. I would never send $7500 over the internet. Too sketchy for me, LOL


----------



## karliejaye

I have a 1990 featherlite 2H straight load that I LOVE. That was back in the day they used airplane grade aluminum and it is built like a tank and has had zero issues in my years of using it.
I have a friend who had a 4 Star and it was nice, too. I really liked the collapsible rear tack room in hers.


----------



## Spec

4Stars look so nice but impossible to find one in our price range. I found a 2001 Sundowner Valuelite for a very reasonable price but after reading some old threads on here about them, I'm running the other direction. I'm leaning towards an older Featherlite as of right now.


----------



## SorrelHorse

To me it depends on the model, year, etc. Trailers are just like the truck arguments, and it's just as dumb to say "All -x brand- are terrible!" as it is to say "All Fords/Dodges/Chevys are trash, I only drive my brand."

Everything is going to have good and bad points.

Right now I have a Silverado 3H slant, and I really like it. It has survived a lot of abuse the past two years I have owned it. Lots of young horses pulling back, kicking, hitting their heads, etc. I did manage to bend a door, but that was because my friend's horse got her halter stuck on the handle and pulled back. Only a little bent though, and no complaints given that I fully expected the horse to rip the door clean off the way she reacted.

Previously when I worked for the ranch I also drove around a giant Exiss trailer. One night I was following it home in my truck while another hand was hauling back from a show and we were going up a snowey, icey hill. Another truck and trailer was coming down and starting sliding, out of control. The other rig hit outs, ripped the trailer OFF the truck, and plowed it off the road into a tree.

The horse inside was fine. We immediately ran over and was able to get the doors open and get him out. There was very minimal damage and the trailer was able to be attached to another truck and towed off for repairs. I was very, VERY impressed with that. It was also steel though, not aluminum...


----------



## Spec

SorrelHorse said:


> To me it depends on the model, year, etc. Trailers are just like the truck arguments, and it's just as dumb to say "All -x brand- are terrible!" as it is to say "All Fords/Dodges/Chevys are trash, I only drive my brand."
> 
> Everything is going to have good and bad points.
> 
> Right now I have a Silverado 3H slant, and I really like it. It has survived a lot of abuse the past two years I have owned it. Lots of young horses pulling back, kicking, hitting their heads, etc. I did manage to bend a door, but that was because my friend's horse got her halter stuck on the handle and pulled back. Only a little bent though, and no complaints given that I fully expected the horse to rip the door clean off the way she reacted.
> 
> Previously when I worked for the ranch I also drove around a giant Exiss trailer. One night I was following it home in my truck while another hand was hauling back from a show and we were going up a snowey, icey hill. Another truck and trailer was coming down and starting sliding, out of control. The other rig hit outs, ripped the trailer OFF the truck, and plowed it off the road into a tree.
> 
> The horse inside was fine. We immediately ran over and was able to get the doors open and get him out. There was very minimal damage and the trailer was able to be attached to another truck and towed off for repairs. I was very, VERY impressed with that. It was also steel though, not aluminum...


That's a scary situation! 
I really like Exiss trailers, too, they're just a little harder to find in a 3H I've noticed. Keeping an eye out for one, though.


----------



## horsesdogs

what about Hawk trailers? i'm looking for a 2 horse too and they look like they have lots of safety features.


----------

